# 2ww update



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, well my determination to stay positive is weakening. The aches, pains and cramps i was having and that i thought were normal and a good thing have now stopped. So im asking myself why, why, why, what does this mean!!! I haven’t had no spotting which to me is a good thing, i hope, my lower back is painful on off and my appetite is doing funny things but i think thats because im becoming more and more anxious and working myself up!! Have tried to keep myself busy today but at the same time dont want to over do it. Can anyone give me some positive words of encouragement? How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Beatricefaye, I had cramping for a few days only then absolutely nothing until the day before OTD when I felt a bit fuzzy-headed (on a stuffy tube journey) and needing the toilet a bit more than often (after having lots of tea at afternoon tea with friends).  Turns out it was a BFP.  Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different.  Don't give up hope.


----------

